# Fixed Spoiler for the Audi TT



## TTSnoop

Greetings

I'm looking for a Fixed rear spoiler for the Audi TTS. Does anyone know if Audi offers one?

I found one one the web but Audi parts told me it does not fit my car. See attached

Im also wondering if Audi do have one, i guess they can disable the automatic spoiler currently on the car?

ABT do one but they have to severe the connection to the automatic spoiler which I was told was not reversible.

Thanks all


----------



## Rumney

TTSnoop said:


> Greetings
> 
> I'm looking for a Fixed rear spoiler for the Audi TTS. Does anyone know if Audi offers one?
> 
> I found one one the web but Audi parts told me it does not fit my car. See attached
> 
> Im also wondering if Audi do have one, i guess they can disable the automatic spoiler currently on the car?
> 
> ABT do one but they have to severe the connection to the automatic spoiler which I was told was not reversible.
> 
> Thanks all


I don't know if Audi make one - and if they don't it's probably for a very good reason. It's not needed as the standard automatic spoiler will deploy if and when required and provide all the down force that you need. If it's for aesthetic reasons then there is probably no hope for you 

Please please reconsider !! You will look like a boy racer trying to make his TTS look like a TTRS :?


----------



## Mark Pred

Ditto the above. Will just make the car look like you've been on a shopping trip to Halfords. I don't like the fixed wing on the RS either. I optioned it off my TT RS and will do the same when I order the mk3 RS. I suspect a fixed wing, either Audi OEM or an ABT one, offers little more or even less down force than the retractable wing. Hence it's really about aesthetics and IMO the TT looks far better without a fixed rear wing. Clearly Audi know that, else why would they make the wing retractable across the range and an option for the RS. I rest my case


----------



## TTSnoop

What can I say, im a boy racer at heart 

Many hours in my childhood reading MaxPower [smiley=book2.gif]

I hear you and actually your right. I was trying to make mine an RS. For me especially on the TTRS I love the styling. Guess I was aiming for making mine a TTrS in the interim.

From all the reviews I have read the TTRS mk3 really is something special.

Ill just wait until I get one of those


----------



## Rumney

TTSnoop said:


> What can I say, im a boy racer at heart
> 
> Many hours in my childhood reading MaxPower [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> I hear you and actually your right. I was trying to make mine an RS. For me especially on the TTRS I love the styling. Guess I was aiming for making mine a TTrS in the interim.
> 
> From all the reviews I have read the TTRS mk3 really is something special.
> 
> Ill just wait until I get one of those


Good decision mate


----------



## Dino_Donis

I bought an Audi one for my MK2 TTS & also fitted it myself. I used VCDS to code the car so that it didn't throw up any fault codes - severing the cable sounds a bit extreme £ I'm not sure what it will achieve? When I was looking for my MK3 TTS I saw one which had a fixed spoiler it looked like an OEM one? So they must exist..
I put one in my MK2 as I didn't like the look of the back with the spoiler down.. it looked great ....

Sent from my Galaxy S7 Edge using Tapatalk


----------



## Quattro-ita

This year a specific option called "S-line competition" have been offered on the german market.
It was also supposed to come to Italy but it never did.
A fixed wing was included in the kit.
It seems that even in germany this option is not available anymore.
It was supposed to fit the 2,0petrol.
I'm sure you can get at least an original rear wing from Audi


----------



## deeve

Its called a spoiler for a very good reason....


----------



## johnny_hungus

Yes I have the official fixed spoiler on my TTS and I love it.

My car is not trying to be a TTRS, nor am I attempting to be anything I am not, I just like the look of it.

Just a little bit different from every other TTS MK3 out there, there are plenty of cars out there with fixed spoilers, so it's hardly a pioneering decision :lol:


----------



## TTSnoop

Who fitted it, and what happens to the automatic spoiler on the car already to prevent it coming up at certain speeds?


----------



## johnny_hungus

Mine was sprayed locally and fitted by my local Audi dealer, it takes a couple of hours or so to fit. They then code the automatic spoiler out of the system, so it doesn't try to lift and the button in the cockpit doe not work either.

I have no issues with the look of it at all, it suits the car and it is rare to see a Mk3 TTS with a spoiler.


----------



## tonksy26

Any pictures Johnny ?


----------



## Edinburra

You do know what fixed spoilers are useful for?


----------



## johnny_hungus

As requested...


----------



## Mark Pred

:roll: that looks a bit out of place on a TT I'm afraid. Each to their own I suppose...


----------



## Rumney

Mark Pred said:


> :roll: that looks a bit out of place on a TT I'm afraid. Each to their own I suppose...


+ 1 each to their own.

Not as bad as I envisaged but, to me, it still looks like a TTS pretending to be a TTRS


----------



## kennowaybino

I fitted one on my last TT 2 years ago, remember it being a pig if a job (also very expensive)
I was never happy with the results and wished I hadn't went ahead !


----------



## johnny_hungus

I am not putting these pictures up here for forum critique, these are to show a prospective buyer what the spoiler looks like.

You are entitled to your own opinion of course and I respect that, it would be a boring world if we all liked the same thing. I certainly don't agree it is trying to be a TTRS, if I wanted one of them, I would buy one :lol:

It's a bit like some of the colours that people choose for their car, some of them make me cringe :lol:


----------



## Rumney

johnny_hungus said:


> I am not putting these pictures up here for forum critique, these are to show a prospective buyer what the spoiler looks like.
> 
> You are entitled to your own opinion of course and I respect that, it would be a boring world if we all liked the same thing. I certainly don't agree it is trying to be a TTRS, if I wanted one of them, I would buy one :lol:
> 
> It's a bit like some of the colours that people choose for their car, some of them make me cringe :lol:


Completely agree Johnny - only throwing in my personal opinion on the after market spoiler. I'm the first to accept that we all have different tastes and requirements. I'm sure that the spec of my TT (below) will be another's worst nightmare but it works for me


----------



## Dino_Donis

I found the thread I created some years ago when I put the Audi accessory spoiler on my MK2 TTS, I got the spoiler sprayed but fitted it myself which was fairly straight forward. I can't see the MK3 being that much different to the MK2:-

http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=217370


----------



## kennowaybino

A coachbuilder and family friend fitted mine, he commented that it wasn't easy to fit .
Everyone to there own, my personal opinion was I was disappointed with end result / spoiler was supplied by audi, possibly they may have more styles available now


----------



## forthay

Very nice, I didn't like it at first but now I'm definitely a fan.

Thanks for posting the pictures!


----------



## Peterh123

johnny_hungus said:


> Mine was sprayed locally and fitted by my local Audi dealer, it takes a couple of hours or so to fit. They then code the automatic spoiler out of the system, so it doesn't try to lift and the button in the cockpit doe not work either.
> 
> I have no issues with the look of it at all, it suits the car and it is rare to see a Mk3 TTS with a spoiler.


Personally I like the look of the fixed spoiler on the TT, I don't think it looks like a TTS trying to be a TTRS more of a bit of personalisation. I have had the TTRS spoiler fitted to My TTS to compliment the cars shape. I have Carbon Fibre Mirrors, Fuel filler flap and Carbon Fibre Hydro dipped the rear spoiler to match, something that isn't an option on the TTRS.

I'm surprised that your local Audi dealer coded out the deployable electric spoiler as my local dealer says they can't do it without a coded, unfortunately this didn't come with my spoiler (supplied by Audi) and i have an annoying fault come up when starting the car warning that there is a spoiler fault. Can anyone offer any advice on this (other than refitting the original spoiler)

Many thanks

Pete


----------



## Toshiba

Body coloured one works the black one with black wheels huge no no..
My eyes are burning.

Doesnt look like a car trying to be an RS, its a TTS with a spoiler - no doubt the spoiler will become standard soon just like on the MK2 when the facelift lands. If you want to do it, do it. F anyone who's says otherwise.

As for the ask about, you have to code out the spoiler. 
Get a dealer to do it - many won't. Or get a VAGCOM and do it yourself. Third option would be take it to a specialist and have them do it for you.


----------



## Peterh123

Sorry for damaging your eyes 8) , i guess like all things its a matter of preference regarding colours and accessories, the colour scheme was actually a suggestion of the dealership, inspired by the same scheme on an R8 they had in the showroom.

I have asked 3 different local dealers and 2 specialists regarding coding out the spoiler, the dealerships say they can't/won't do it, even though they happily took my money to buy it. Both local specialists have had the car for a day and only managed to clear the fault but not code the spoiler out, my belief was that it would be a simple enough job for a specialist ...but apparently not. I'll probably end up refitting the original and selling the car on.


----------



## Glenc

Personally I love the mods you've made Peter, gives it a more aggressive and unique look, not totally convinced on the black fuel cap but I love the carbon fibre spoiler


----------



## Peterh123

If I'm totally honest with you Glen, the fuel filler flap in carbon fibre is the only bit that i wasn't sure about, however as it was the only silver part on the car i though id give it a go.


----------



## MClaine55

Amersham Audi have for sale a nearly new white TT with a fixed rear spoiler. Think it was meant to look like carbon but looked a bit plasticky. It was black and seemed to be one piece with what would normally be the normal spoiler. Guy said it was a factory option, but I've never seen it and you can't retro fit it......go figure! Coding seemed to be a foreign language for him.


----------



## MClaine55

Following my last post, and here is a link to their ad, which surprise, surprise, says coding for fixed rear spoiler, so proves Audi can do it, they just don't know it.

https://usedcars.audi.co.uk/usedcar/aud ... 72540.htm#


----------



## Peterh123

That spoiler doesn't look like the Audi one to me either, that looks like a cheap ebay spoiler, not even colour coded base to it, interesting that they have coded it out though, i'll challenge my dealership on it again and quote that ad, thanks for the info


----------



## Number86

I love the fixed rear wing a la ttrs (and soon to be face-lift tts). I'd love to get one on my car if the cost isn't prohibitive. I also have a feeling all those face-lift tts's with spoilers will date the older cars quite quickly.

As an aside, I've seen tts's mostly being driven by people capable of getting a senior citizens buss pass. Maybe they don't get the chav style like younger people do  :arrow:


----------



## Toshiba

Can 'chav style' ever be used in a positive way?


----------



## Number86

Toshiba said:


> Can 'chav style' ever be used in a positive way?


Yes, when it's used ironically to take the piss out of old people. 

Some people at audi... Perhaps the designers think a fixed wing looks good, and they typically save the coolest looking mods for their halo rs additions. So why is it bad adding one to a tts. As long as you're not trying to make it look like one...


----------



## Toshiba

I never hinted it was..

I said earlier if people want the spoiler, fit it.. if you want the RS badge or to make your car look like one - do it.

I hate the black trim and wheels, that is totally chav, but again if you (whoever you is) like it, go for it.


----------



## M1ke H

Number86 said:


> I love the fixed rear wing a la ttrs (and soon to be face-lift tts). I'd love to get one on my car if the cost isn't prohibitive. I also have a feeling all those face-lift tts's with spoilers will date the older cars quite quickly.
> 
> As an aside, I've seen tts's mostly being driven by people capable of getting a senior citizens buss pass. Maybe they don't get the chav style like younger people do  :arrow:


Yes, I have a TTS. Yes, I have a bus pass 

Do I like the fixed spoiler - no, but I do get that it appeals to a certain group(s) of users. I don't think it's 'chav', and if it serves a functional purpose, then that's great. If it's for show, then I'd just ask 'why'. In general I do have faith that the Audi designers fit eg specific aero items for specific reasons


----------



## NardoTtrs

Spoiler.....


----------



## BauhauTTS

NardoTtrs said:


> Spoiler.....


I like the look of that far better than most of the others I've seen.


----------



## Basscube

johnny_hungus said:


> As requested...


I really like that mate.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

I prefer the look of the TT with spoiler down TBH.

The spoiler goes up and down at certain speeds for a reason.

Having spoiler up all the time or a fixed spoiler means wasting petrol.


----------



## kevin#34

personally, I like the fixed spoiler... but I would consider only the OEM one ... both TT and TTS in _competition _trim offer the fixed spoiler as option, and it can be retrofitted also... the only problem (apart the parts cost, around 2000 Eur for spoiler, its base and minor parts) is that the automatic spoiler coding can be erased by Audi only... if it's not, there is a permanent error plus the ESP can't be never deactived


----------



## Basscube

kevin#34 said:


> personally, I like the fixed spoiler... but I would consider only the OEM one ... both TT and TTS in _competition _trim offer the fixed spoiler as option, and it can be retrofitted also... the only problem (apart the parts cost, around 2000 Eur for spoiler, its base and minor parts) is that the automatic spoiler coding can be erased by Audi only... if it's not, there is a permanent error plus the ESP can't be never deactived


I personally like the look of it, makes the car look a lot more aggressive. May look a bit silly on my s-line diesel though lol.


----------



## carlsicesilverTT

Basscube said:


> May look a bit silly on my s-line diesel though lol.


The MK2 amplified editions had RS Spoilers and Alloy wheels. They came with S-line suspension as standard and look the business.


----------



## Basscube

carlsicesilverTT said:


> Basscube said:
> 
> 
> 
> May look a bit silly on my s-line diesel though lol.
> 
> 
> 
> The MK2 amplified editions had RS Spoilers and Alloy wheels. They came with S-line suspension as standard and look the business.
Click to expand...

Yes I do remember them. Almost looked like the RS


----------



## TTssTT

I prefer this 'overhang' look on the mk3 shape


----------



## spidey3

I intentionally bought my '19 TT RS with the adaptive spoiler (fixed spoiler delete option).

My reasoning:

I like the smooth line of the TT and the fixed spoiler messes that up.[/*]
I love it when folks expect basic and then I make 0-60 in less than 4 secs.[/*]
A small bit of improvement in mileage when cruising at moderate speeds isn't a bad thing.[/*]
Police where I live love giving tickets to people with flashy cars, and fixed wing screams flashy.[/*]
I have nothing to prove: This car rocks, and I don't really care whether people know that or not (until I decide to put my foot down on the accelerator and _explain_ it to them).[/*]


----------



## kevin#34

you have a TT-*RS* (shiny _turbo blu_, '20 rims, twin big exhaust, crackling noise...), I don't think that just the missing fixed spoiler will turn the car from an RS to into a TT diesel, and neither will prevent from police attention.... an *RS *is always an *RS*, even with '16 rims.. :lol:


----------



## scott65742

TTssTT said:


> I prefer this 'overhang' look on the mk3 shape


Where did you get this?


----------



## TTssTT

I havent got one but you can buy it here https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32779081675.html


----------



## Mark Pred

spidey3 said:


> I intentionally bought my '19 TT RS with the adaptive spoiler (fixed spoiler delete option).
> 
> My reasoning:
> 
> I like the smooth line of the TT and the fixed spoiler messes that up.[/*]
> I love it when folks expect basic and then I make 0-60 in less than 4 secs.[/*]
> A small bit of improvement in mileage when cruising at moderate speeds isn't a bad thing.[/*]
> Police where I live love giving tickets to people with flashy cars, and fixed wing screams flashy.[/*]
> I have nothing to prove: This car rocks, and I don't really care whether people know that or not (until I decide to put my foot down on the accelerator and _explain_ it to them).[/*]


I'll option mine the same when I order my TT RS. My last TT RS I optioned the fixed spoiler off it. Car looks a lot better without it IMO. But not so sure you'd be fooling anyone into thinking it's not an RS, as the badge on the back of it kind gives the game away :wink:


----------



## spidey3

kevin#34 said:


> I don't think that just the missing fixed spoiler will turn the car from an RS to into a TT diesel...


Well, yeah, that's true for folks who know cars.

But most folks around here _don't_ know cars, and that includes the cops.

I see who gets pulled over around here (suburbs north of NYC), and mostly it's folks with big wings, tinted windows, loud radios, or who are black or latinx (sadly, racism in the police force is a factor here).


----------



## StretchinPA

kevin#34 said:


> personally, I like the fixed spoiler... but I would consider only the OEM one ... both TT and TTS in _competition _trim offer the fixed spoiler as option, and it can be retrofitted also... the only problem (apart the parts cost, around 2000 Eur for spoiler, its base and minor parts) is that the automatic spoiler coding can be erased by Audi only... if it's not, there is a permanent error plus the ESP can't be never deactived


You can disable the spoiler in VCDS without an ESP error. I posted how in the Bit and Byte thread.


----------



## kevin#34

you can disable the spoiler trough VCDS and not having an ESP error, but over 177 km/h you will have always ESP full ON.
to avoid this, you will need the right coding for the fixed spoiler in the ABS gateway, but you can work on it with ODIS only (VCDS not working), as a result, only Audi can properly retrofit fixed spoiler (if you want to drive over 177 km/h without ESP).
Even those emulators on sale on ebay or ali are not solving this problem, they just avoid the spoiler warning lamp getting ON, but ESP problems over 177 km/h remains


----------



## RuuTT

I saw these on Aliexpress. Looks quite good on the photo, pretty much like-for-like with the original RS spoiler. Does anyone have any experience with it by any chance?


----------



## StretchinPA

kevin#34 said:


> you can disable the spoiler trough VCDS and not having an ESP error, but over 177 km/h you will have always ESP full ON.
> to avoid this, you will need the right coding for the fixed spoiler in the ABS gateway, but you can work on it with ODIS only (VCDS not working), as a result, only Audi can properly retrofit fixed spoiler (if you want to drive over 177 km/h without ESP).
> Even those emulators on sale on ebay or ali are not solving this problem, they just avoid the spoiler warning lamp getting ON, but ESP problems over 177 km/h remains


Is there any indication when traveling over 177 km/h that ESP is full on?

Is it on with the electric spoiler as well over 177 km/h?

I coded my 2017 TTS for fixed spoiler and have seen no indication of this at high speed.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9246047

My car is a North American car so maybe the coding is different here but I have no dash indication of any ESP or issues above 110 mph which is about 177 kmh.


----------



## StretchinPA

RuuTT said:


> I saw these on Aliexpress. Looks quite good on the photo, pretty much like-for-like with the original RS spoiler. Does anyone have any experience with it by any chance?


I don't have experience with that specific spoiler but I have put an OEM TTRS spoiler on a TTS. I purchased a new base plate from Audi, a used TTRS spoiler from eBay, and a few other small oem parts.

The only issue I'm having is that if you use the electric motor bracket mounts for the fixed spoiler base plate, the base plate will flex when going over bumps and such. This causes the whole spoiler to wiggle/flex a bit since the base plate is moving. I'm not sure if it's noticeable to other people or just myself since I installed it.

If you use that spoiler you'll either need to buy the base plate (8S0-827-934-E) with the holes or drill through your current spoiler, you'll also need an install kit (8S0-898-941), and two adapters (8S0-827-989 8S0-827-990).


----------



## kevin#34

did you try to put ESP full OFF once over that speed?



StretchinPA said:


> kevin#34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> you can disable the spoiler trough VCDS and not having an ESP error, but over 177 km/h you will have always ESP full ON.
> to avoid this, you will need the right coding for the fixed spoiler in the ABS gateway, but you can work on it with ODIS only (VCDS not working), as a result, only Audi can properly retrofit fixed spoiler (if you want to drive over 177 km/h without ESP).
> Even those emulators on sale on ebay or ali are not solving this problem, they just avoid the spoiler warning lamp getting ON, but ESP problems over 177 km/h remains
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any indication when traveling over 177 km/h that ESP is full on?
> 
> Is it on with the electric spoiler as well over 177 km/h?
> 
> I coded my 2017 TTS for fixed spoiler and have seen no indication of this at high speed.
> https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 7#p9246047
> 
> My car is a North American car so maybe the coding is different here but I have no dash indication of any ESP or issues above 110 mph which is about 177 kmh.
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue lightning

StretchinPA said:


> RuuTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw these on Aliexpress. Looks quite good on the photo, pretty much like-for-like with the original RS spoiler. Does anyone have any experience with it by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have experience with that specific spoiler but I have put an OEM TTRS spoiler on a TTS. I purchased a new base plate from Audi, a used TTRS spoiler from eBay, and a few other small oem parts.
> 
> The only issue I'm having is that if you use the electric motor bracket mounts for the fixed spoiler base plate, the base plate will flex when going over bumps and such. This causes the whole spoiler to wiggle/flex a bit since the base plate is moving. I'm not sure if it's noticeable to other people or just myself since I installed it.
> 
> If you use that spoiler you'll either need to buy the base plate (8S0-827-934-E) with the holes or drill through your current spoiler, you'll also need an install kit (8S0-898-941), and two adapters (8S0-827-989 8S0-827-990).
Click to expand...

I bought OEM TTRS spoiler and I'm also planning to install it to TTS. 
I have the wing 8S0-827-918 (number 20 in the ETKA's exploded view) and the bracket for it 8S0-827-487 (21) already assembled.

So is it really that I only need to buy yellow highlighted parts the base plate 8S0-827-934-E (2), install kit 8S0-898-941 (22) and those adapters 8S0-827-989 (13) and 8S0-827-990 (13*) to be able to make the conversion? What is included in the install kit? Is there any glue to put between the base plate and the spoiler or should that be bought seperately?

How about those other parts which are shown in the exploded view? Don't I need any of them?
I mean those blue circled ones:
Gaskets 8S0-827-965 (11) between base plate and adapters? Found them to be really expensive. Can I replace them for example with silicon? 
Left 8S0-827-713A (17) and and right 8S0-827-714A (17*) plugs
Left 8S0-827-393 (6) and right 8S0-827-394 (6*) fasteners 
Left 8S0-827-313 (8) and right 8S0-827-314 (8*) plates

I was also wondering that how can I fasten those adapters to the original spoiler bracket 8S0-827-948H? TTRS spoiler bracket 8S0-827-948F seems to have some kind of extra mountings for those in both ends that original hasn't.

Has someone took any photos of the installation or have the instructions?


----------



## kevin#34

if you want to go for the OEM fixing method, you guess you need all the parts you mentioned
I see much less expensive to go for the competition/black edition fixed wing, since Audi proposes the whole kit at a more affordable price (around 1100 Eur here in italy)


----------



## Blue lightning

kevin#34 said:


> if you want to go for the OEM fixing method, you guess you need all the parts you mentioned
> I see much less expensive to go for the competition/black edition fixed wing, since Audi proposes the whole kit at a more affordable price (around 1100 Eur here in italy)


But do you know is it possible to mount the TTRS spoiler to original spoiler bracket 8S0-827-948H just with the base plate and adapters. I have seen few guys mentioning that it is necessary only buy those parts with the install kit. I can't go to Competition way anymore because I have bought the TTRS spoiler and boy is it great looking wing! 8)


----------



## kevin#34

not sure about this, but I know that the most used ways are to use the whole RS kit or use the retractable spoiler as a base for the fixed one


----------



## CA57WAY

You'll definitely need 8 and 11.


----------



## Blue lightning

CA57WAY said:


> You'll definitely need 8 and 11.


If I definitely need 8 don't I then also need parts 1 and 6? Is that 11 just a rubber gasket or something else? It's price is hilarious. :lol:

Is the purpose of 8 and 6 to fasten the TTRS spoiler bracket 1 from it's modified ends to the tailgate and make it more rigid? Is there correct places and necessary holes for 8 and 6 in TTS's tailgate? And are adapters 13 also fastened somehow to the spoiler bracket? Or are them only under the base plate 2 pulling the spoiler against it?

I can't say for sure how this assembling should be form the ETKA's exploded view. So does anyone have ELSAWIN instructions for assembling TTRS spoiler or could one verify am I right below?
A. Spoiler (20+21) is fastened to the base plate 2 with six bolts 14, two adapters 13 and two gaskets 11. It's its own sub-assembly (A).
B. Sub-assembly A is fastened to the spoiler bracket 1 with just four bolts 10 (two adjustment plates 9 between them)? This is Sub-assembly B.
C. Sub-assembly B is fastened to the tailgate from center with 13pcs of nuts 3 and from the ends with 2x 4...8.

I'm now also considering to use my original spoiler as a base plate as kevin mentioned because it seems that the new base plate is similar but only with the holes for the TTRS spoiler. Then I also wouldn't have to paint the base plate but just make those six holes.

If I go that way I think there is then two options to choose. 
1. Use the original spoiler as a base plate 2. Buy adapters 13 (+11) and if needed make modifications to the original spoiler bracket 1 for them. -> Cheapest but maybe not rigid enough???

2. Use original spoiler as a base plate 2. Buy TTRS spoiler bracket 1, adapters 13, retainers 6 and plates 8.


----------



## CA57WAY

8 and 11 are the faceplate and the fixing block.


----------



## Blue lightning

CA57WAY said:


> 8 and 11 are the faceplate and the fixing block.


So is it only a steel plate between adapter and base plate? I didn't find any real photos of the part.
Have you done this conversion so I could ask you more about it?


----------



## CA57WAY

Blue lightning said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 and 11 are the faceplate and the fixing block.
> 
> 
> 
> So is it only a steel plate between adapter and base plate? I didn't find any real photos of the part.
> Have you done this conversion so I could ask you more about it?
Click to expand...

I fitted the ABT spoiler to mine. Came with similar plates. Sealed the bolts with silicone, that said, any ingress is removed through the existing drainage.

If you don't want to go through the hassle of recoding the spoiler, just cut the riser piston bar out with a grinder, the system then thinks it's still activated but without the riser piston it doesn't move. Takes 5 minutes with a hacksaw.

Hope this help.


----------



## Blue lightning

CA57WAY said:


> Blue lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 and 11 are the faceplate and the fixing block.
> 
> 
> 
> So is it only a steel plate between adapter and base plate? I didn't find any real photos of the part.
> Have you done this conversion so I could ask you more about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I fitted the ABT spoiler to mine. Came with similar plates. Sealed the bolts with silicone, that said, any ingress is removed through the existing drainage.
> 
> If you don't want to go through the hassle of recoding the spoiler, just cut the riser piston bar out with a grinder, the system then thinks it's still activated but without the riser piston it doesn't move. Takes 5 minutes with a hacksaw.
> 
> Hope this help.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the help.
I have ABT spoiler assembly instructions just to see how it is done with that spoiler. TTRS spoiler with OEM parts is a little different story. And I think that those fixing blocks as you said are in fact those adapters 13 not gaskets 11. Which thickness btw seems to be just 3mm. So it can't be the fixing block.
I think that number 6 and 8 are related together and only with the TTRS spoiler bracket 8S0827948F. Them don't fit to normal TTS bracket 8S0827948H. As you see them biggest differences are on the ends.

I order those adapters and see how them will fit in to the original bracket. I think that I choose to modify original bracket and original spoiler so I don't have to order TTRS base plate and bracket which costs about £1000.


----------



## CA57WAY

Blue lightning said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 8 and 11 are the faceplate and the fixing block.
> 
> 
> 
> So is it only a steel plate between adapter and base plate? I didn't find any real photos of the part.
> Have you done this conversion so I could ask you more about it?
Click to expand...

I fitted the ABT spoiler to mine. Came with similar plates. Sealed the bolts with silicone, that said, any ingress is removed through the existing drainage.

If you don't want to go through the hassle of recoding the spoiler, just cut the riser piston bar out with a grinder, the system then thinks it's still activated but without the riser piston it doesn't move. Takes 5 minutes with a hacksaw.

Hope this help.[/quote]

Thanks for the help.
I have ABT spoiler assembly instructions just to see how it is done with that spoiler. TTRS spoiler with OEM parts is a little different story. And I think that those fixing blocks as you said are in fact those adapters 13 not gaskets 11. Which thickness btw seems to be just 3mm. So it can't be the fixing block.
I think that number 6 and 8 are related together and only with the TTRS spoiler bracket 8S0827948F. Them don't fit to normal TTS bracket 8S0827948H. As you see them biggest differences are on the ends.

I order those adapters and see how them will fit in to the original bracket. I think that I choose to modify original bracket and original spoiler so I don't have to order TTRS base plate and bracket which costs about £1000.[/quote]

That exploded view really doesn't help. Best bet is to pull it apart and have a proper look, it'll be an hour well spent, you'll have a better idea then.


----------



## Blue lightning

Yes it's a bit confusing and that's why the ELSAWIN instructions would have saved all the guessings.
I just ordered used retractable spoiler unit and those adapters. So I'm planning to make one whole TTRS spoiler unit and if I don't like it I still can put back the original one.


----------



## NNMAR

I know its not the same quality, but how about that replica complete wings that are now on ebay, will be a straight fit, only change the eletric wing for that one, or will need some more mods and parts like the OEM RS one to fit?


----------



## NNMAR

Blue lightning said:


> Yes it's a bit confusing and that's why the ELSAWIN instructions would have saved all the guessings.
> I just ordered used retractable spoiler unit and those adapters. So I'm planning to make one whole TTRS spoiler unit and if I don't like it I still can put back the original one.


Please when u do it install, update it with the parts needed for do that , because I dont understand , if U buy the rear oem spoiler, its possible fit with the eletric plate and not have to buy all that parts?


----------



## Blue lightning

NNMAR said:


> Blue lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's a bit confusing and that's why the ELSAWIN instructions would have saved all the guessings.
> I just ordered used retractable spoiler unit and those adapters. So I'm planning to make one whole TTRS spoiler unit and if I don't like it I still can put back the original one.
> 
> 
> 
> Please when u do it install, update it with the parts needed for do that , because I dont understand , if U buy the rear oem spoiler, its possible fit with the eletric plate and not have to buy all that parts?
Click to expand...

I can tell you for sure that Audi does not mean to install neither Competition or RS fixed spoilers on to the electric one. There are different oem parts for the Competition and RS spoiler install.

I just try to DIY the RS spoiler with only the adapters 13.


----------



## NNMAR

Blue lightning said:


> NNMAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it's a bit confusing and that's why the ELSAWIN instructions would have saved all the guessings.
> I just ordered used retractable spoiler unit and those adapters. So I'm planning to make one whole TTRS spoiler unit and if I don't like it I still can put back the original one.
> 
> 
> 
> Please when u do it install, update it with the parts needed for do that , because I dont understand , if U buy the rear oem spoiler, its possible fit with the eletric plate and not have to buy all that parts?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can tell you for sure that Audi does not mean to install neither Competition or RS fixed spoilers on to the electric one. There are different oem parts for the Competition and RS spoiler install.
> 
> I just try to DIY the RS spoiler with only the adapters 13.
Click to expand...

And u have sucess doing it? We have to drll holes to the normal plate right?


----------



## Blue lightning

Not yet. I have just bought the RS spoiler and used original spoiler (haven't even received them yet) and now I'm trying to find out what extra parts I need and what modifications I have to do for the original one to retrofit. For sure you need to drill the holes to original plate if you like to use that for base plate. Though it's not intended by Audi to do so. And I think that also you will need at least those adapters.
I have also posted a new topic of this RS spoiler retrofit. Hope that topic stays up and I get more info from there.


----------



## Blue lightning

I did the RS spoiler retrofit successfully to the original spoiler. No problems with vibration because it is fixed to the tailgate from the ends were the spoiler feet are.

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... r#p9493733


----------



## Hoggy

Blue lightning said:


> I did the RS spoiler retrofit successfully to the original spoiler. No problems with vibration because it is fixed to the tailgate from the ends were the spoiler feet are.












Hi, looks very* nice*
Hoggy.


----------



## Blue lightning

Hoggy said:


> Blue lightning said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, looks very* nice*
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

This is mine.


----------



## scorto

Hello, does someone has already installed a fixed spoiler like the one on the TT RS aerokit?


----------



## 6andy69

I recently brought a TTS last week with the fixed spoiler, but when driving the boot spoiler deploys and throws a error message on the dash board.

Does anybody know a Audi specialist in the west midlands area I can go to have it coded out?

Or anyone local with a VCDS


----------



## Blue lightning

6andy69 said:


> I recently brought a TTS last week with the fixed spoiler, but when driving the boot spoiler deploys and throws a error message on the dash board.
> 
> Does anybody know a Audi specialist in the west midlands area I can go to have it coded out?
> 
> Or anyone local with a VCDS


It needed only this one adaptation. After that it won't deploy with speed or from button.


----------



## 6andy69

I have been to 2 places to try and have the spoiler de-activated one was a friend and the other autovolks in the west mids, both cant see the spoiler in adaptations or able to search for it.

Is there another way to code it out?


----------



## Pinaj8

johnny_hungus said:


> As requested...


can I find this wing in the US??


----------



## kevin#34

if you mean the 4-stay _competiton_ wing, you can order it in Audi as an ordinary spare part


----------

